# Minis & dipsticks



## KFL (May 17, 2008)

Does the Mini still have a dip stick? Thanks <<Ken>>


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Our 2008 Cooper has a dipstick.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

yes


----------



## KFL (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I just hope they continue offering them next year.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Who knows what BMW will be doing 12 months from now. That said, BMW are unlikely to make a change before they refresh the engines. 


Removing the dipstick might require agreement with PSA. BMW builds the engines for MINI but its a shared design with shared components. If the identical dipstick parts or oil pan are used on a Peugeot or Citroen there would be a loss of economy of scale. There could be a contract too. :dunno:


----------

